# Eurotunnel tickets?



## SallyS (Oct 21, 2015)

I have booked a tunnel crossing using Tesco vouchers - so not refundable. But I understand amendable....
Our winter trip is postponed indefinitely due to husband becoming unwell, since the booking and before the travel insurance kicked in!
Crossing for 6m motorhome, 2 adults. Folkestone to Calais 7 December 20.20, return 10 February 11.50.
I used £65 tesco vouchers to get a crossing worth £165. I'd looking to get the £65 back to spend at Tesco!

I'd phone them and arrange to change details ( I believe I can change, vehicle, dates, people).

If anyone has experience of doing similar then please do let me know.
If you are interested please pm me, and we can sort it out privately.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The tickets are valid for 12 months from the time of booking, why not change the dates to a date next year when your husband may be well enough to travel. Hope he recovers soon.
Gerry


----------



## SallyS (Oct 21, 2015)

thanks Gerry, the slight complication is that we moved from Dorset to Shetland about three years ago...and it's a long way to get to the tunnel.....combined with family commitments already for next year will take us past a 12mth timeframe - even assuming hubby is well enough to travel. If I don't get any takers to use them this winter, I will move the bookings on to winter 16/17 and see if our situation changes......


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I understand that Eurotunnel tickets booked using Tesco vouchers are non-transferable, they're booked in your name and you can't sell them on.
When you arrive at the tunnel they'll check your passports etc. against the name on the booking so if you're not the person named on the booking you won't be able to travel.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm sure what gaspode said is right.

However, as has been mentioned there is huge flexibility with tunnel tickets. As also mentioned, they are valid for 12 months from the date of the first booked journey ie in your case, that should be from 7 December.

You can changed the date of travel any number of times you like - moving it forwards or backwards within the 12-month window. There are no admin fees - you simply pay the crossing ticket price for your chosen date and time of travel.

If it were me, I'd probably pick a couple of dates out of the air a long time forward, check the prices on the internet then call them to revise the reservation - ideally try to pick a return that is the same price as you've paid. If it's more you'll need to top up and pay the extra, but if it's less you won't get a refund - so choose something that's the same price, even if you know it's a date or time you won't want to use.

I'm unsure if you have to cut your losses, whether you can recover the £100 of your own funds you put in for the tickets if you decide to cancel a Tesco booking?

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I was under the impression that they were valid for 12 months from the date of PLACING the order












tony


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I was under the impression that they were valid for 12 months from the date of PLACING the order


I think you have 6 months after ordering the Clubcard token to convert it into a Eurotunnel ticket. Once you have your Eurotunnel ticket the terms are "travel to be completed within 1 calendar year of the date of original purchase" according to the Eurotunnel T&C's which matches with Tony's post.

Edit: Also mentioned by GerryD earlier in the thread........sorry I missed that


----------



## SallyS (Oct 21, 2015)

thanks for all the insights!


----------

